# Haunted Hacienda 2009



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are making our Local Paper!

They might be doing a Photo Shoot that might lead to an Article! 
This is the first time that Anything like this has happened for us, our Haunt is FINALLY getting the Recognition it deserves!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats. Sounds like real fun coming your way.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

The idea of that always makes me nervous... I imagine hordes of Prop vandalizing newspaper readers laying seige to my haunt...

RandalB


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks and I am Not Nervous at all.
Afterall, I know some things to do that won't get our stuff stolen at all. Long as everything stays in Bins on our front Porch, everything is fine.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You deserve it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! Congrats and keep us posted!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I will, Thank You.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! but be careful with your props! and we want to see the article when it comes out!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool! We've been in the paper 2 or 3 times and thought the same thing...we didn't get vandalized,but the article DID bring people in to look (they mentioned they had seen our pic) and also brought in more $$ for the charity. And it was a great source for chop-busting from our neighbors..LOL. Enjoy!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Will do, Dark Angel.
Thanks, Debbie.
I will Definitely do a Recap after Halloween.
My .45 and .38 will Definitely be a Deterrent during the Event, I am sure, not that anyone will know about them.
But Myself or Staff catch Anyone Vandalizing, there will be heck to pay, that is for certain.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got the Call today from our local Newspaper, they not only want to do Photos, they want to do a whole Page Article on the Haunt!
Photos of myself and our Crew setting up and also of the haunt, complete with Makeup and Costumes on the days of the Haunt!
We ourselves will be gaining Fame and Notoriety for this Haunt and Hopefully, will be able to propel this thing into a Pro Haunt by next year, Including Admissions and the like!
OMG!!! This is beyond even my own Wildest Dreams!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats! you deserve it! im beyond thrilled for you!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Today, I finished the Balloon Clusters for the Reception Tent, the Groceries are purchased, Everything is ready to go for the Pizza Party, I am waiting on a few of my small details to arrive at my door, I am now working on the Paperwork side of my Yard Haunt, getting those ready to come together.
Later on today, I am going to start to put out a few of the smaller Decorations, until Hubby can come home from work to help with the larger Decorations.
So it should all be completed by the Weekend.
Unfortunately, it is looking like no Scare Characters this year.
I have put out inquiries, but no responses.
Cannot seem to get any kind of help, so it is all Hubby and I again this year.
Oh well. We'll get it done.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Things are coming together.
Tomorrow, it is the Trash Bag Ghosties, the Cawing Crows, the Spider Webs, the Lighted Blow Molds, the Moaning Ghosties, the other Luminarias, the Reception Tent and we are done.
Sunday, will be Decorating the Interior of the Reception Tent and that won't take more than an hour.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pictures, please!

Have you tried contacting the local high school to see if any of those kids would like to be actors? You could try the Drama Club, JROTC, or various sports teams.

**cough** pictures *cough**

I gave my daughter flyers last month to hand out calling for actors. Had 10 kids show up last week for our first organization meeting. Next week I should have 15 when we review costumes, prosthetics, techniques, and do some practice runs...all in my back yard.

Did I mention pictures?


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I will be getting Pics sometime tomorrow. 
We are putting the finishing touches on the Haunt tomorrow, it all looks fantastic and everything is coming together.
We have at least 3/4 of the Haunt up right now.:jol:


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Got most of the Haunt up, we are continuing on the finishing touches and are going to complete out by tonight.
This thing is spookier, Cooler looking, more Awesome than last year!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it is Snowing right now and I am worried.
I am not too happy with things.
Could it mean loss of my Yard Haunt? Yep.
Could it mean not Decorating for Christmas or anything else? Yep.
Could it mean not being able to pull our stuff out of the yard? Yep.
Not sure what will happen, but it looks like 2 inches of Snow by tomorrow morning.
Hopefully, it will warm up enough that it will melt and we will be able to Web Out the Bushes.
But then Wednesday, another round of Snowfall, then warming back up again.
Thankfully, the stuff in the Reception Tent is protected by the Side Walls.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Everything is up and Finally Ready to Go!
The Pinata should be here by Wednesday, as should the other smaller, finishing touches!
I an Elated and Excited! 
I got Pics of Everything, I am waiting to hear back from the Newspaper, as for Coverage, we are taking a 30 minute Video right now and I get to start Cooking and Baking by tonight.
I just have 3 more things to print out and put out and I am done Haunting my Yard up.
We open LIVE Fri., Oct. 30 at 5:00 p.m.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Dishes are washed, Pumpkin Pie Filling is ready to go, am waiting for the Prepared Pie Crust to thaw, Will do the Triple Chocolate Brownie Cookies by later tonight.
Hubby is carving out the Jack O' Lantern and hopefully, we should be able to make this the Spookiest place in the Entire County!


----------



## ferrywayes (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey HauntedHacienda,
Myself Ferry and thanks for good posting beautiful screen saver.
congrats for that also.work hard you will success.i think this link also
helpful for us.

Thanks..


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Ummm... Screensaver? Sorry if I don't follow.
Thanks. We think it will be successful.
You are welcome... I guess...?

Got the Cookie Dough Chilling, will be working on Empanadas, while the Cookies are in the Oven, then tonight finally, a Halloween Cake.
Got the finishing Foodie Touches to do tomorrow into Friday Morning, but otherwise, all is coming together as planned.
Got a few small items to buy tomorrow, but otherwise, we are about ready.
The Guest Book and Guest Book Pen arrived today, along with the Candles for the Reception Tent.
We are awaiting the Pinata, the Raffle Tix and the Best Costume Prizes.
Once those arrive in, they will be put out, provided that the weather holds.
Will be getting Pics of the Costume I am wearing, as well as my Hubby's Costume come Friday before Showtime.
Either way, things are coming full circle and coming together. 
Hard work and planning are paying off.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Cookies are done, Empanadas are done, Cake is going in the Oven, then off to bed with me.
Morning will bring frosting the Cake, making the Sandwiches, making the Nachos, getting the Dips for the Fries ready to go and laying out the Halloween Oreos.
Tomorrow night, will see the Cupcakes done.
Sometime tomorrow a.m., I will be mixing the Music for this year's Haunt too.
After that, into the Tub to Bathe, dye my Hair and get that done.
Friday Morning, just making sure everything is in place, get the Beverages ready to go, get the Costumes and Makeup on, put everything out shortly before showtime, get the Pizzas heating, get the Fries heating, we should be ready to go right at showtime.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Cake is frosted, am going to take care of the Sandwiches next, then mix the Music up and then take a bath, dye my hair and then relax until this afternoon, when I do the Cupcakes and Maybe, the M&M's.
Everything else comes tomorrow.
Until then, I am done pretty much for the day.
We are on schedule to throw the Largest Bash in the History of Taos Co!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

The Sandwiches are done, the CD's are separated, so I can mix this year's Haunt Music.
That is going to comprise the rest of my day, until Hubby can get home with the Supplies I need to complete my Baking Projects.
Tomorrow, comes the last of the little stuff and I am excited about what is to come!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

The Sandwiches are done, the Haunt Music is mixed for this year, the Prizes for Best Costume are made (Hand Made Certificates, best I could do on short notice, since the Prizes from my Ex Best Friend did not show up) and are ready to be signed off on and handed out to the winners.
We also have to buy a roll of Raffle Tickets.
The dishes are soaking and I am getting ready to bake Cupcakes.
Things are moving right along.
Come morning, frosting and decorating Cupcakes, then the smaller finishing touches.
Anyway, Happy Haunting and Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Cupcakes are done, Raffle Tix are being purchased by Hubby, dishes still need to be washed, but I will take care of that shortly.
Still need to take a bath too.
Am on hold with Spirit Store, as one of the items I bought never showed up.
So I have to get a hold of someone there.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are supposed to be on Live right now, but I guess no one is coming to my Bash.
Oh well.
All that try for nothing.
Hubby says tomorrow, I say tonight, we will see who is right.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

****it Is Official****

Haunted Hacienda 2009 is now the LARGEST Haunted House Attraction in Taos, NM!!! 
Taos News Reporter was Spooked out of her mind, just at what we had now!
OFFICIAL ToT Count: 82.
We Broke our Record for the last two years running!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*GGGRRR!!! Got Shafted by the Newspaper!*

We looked in today's Paper, Not even one word about our Haunt! 
No Photos, Nothing! 
We were Promised an Article and we checked today. Not Anything, Not in any section! 
Sometimes, I just wonder why I even bother.


----------

